# Reed 8-12 Cutter



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

What should I counter offer? Currently asking $465.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

What is the cost of a new one ?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

$1169 full retail


----------



## eddiecalder (Jul 15, 2008)

$300


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

It's a pretty awesome cutter but I have no idea what I would do with it.

Not much need for an 8 inch cutter on residential service work. But I still likes it a lot.


----------

